# 떡밥을 덥석 물지 않다



## 82riceballs

Hi all!!

I have a question about this sentence:
(If the author won the competition, he would have won a free trip to France)
프랑스어에 딱히 관심을 보인 적도 없는 내게 
왜 하필 대회 첨가를 권유했는지는 지금까지도 미스터리지만, 
비행기도 한 번 안 타본 광주 촌놈이 
프랑스에 갈 수 있다는 
*떡밥을 덥석 물*지 않을 리가!

Is that an idiom? I could not find the phrase in Naver...

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Rance

It means both literally and figuratively to _take the bait _.
(떡밥 is one kind of bait.)


----------



## 82riceballs

Thank you so much!!!


----------

